# Oaking blackberry wine



## terroirdejeroir (Apr 21, 2016)

My fourth batch of blackberry wine is bulk aging. This is the first "estate" batch from blackberries I grew. I racked it yesterday and had a little sample. Very excited with its potential and I am considering aging it on some French oak. Does anybody have experience oaking blackberry wine? I don't plan to backsweeten it and I don't mind aging it for a while.


----------



## jemiller59 (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes we have added oak to a blackberry wine. It is very good. We are just starting to experiment with oaking and it has been very good.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 24, 2016)

We normally add oak to dark berry wines, it takes them up to the next level, doenst have to be sweet, a nice dry blackberry with some oak and is well balanced is very good! WVMJ


----------



## Julie (Apr 24, 2016)

I use Hungarian oak in my blackberry, comes out with a nice blackberry/vanilla finish


----------



## terroirdejeroir (May 2, 2016)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> We normally add oak to dark berry wines, it takes them up to the next level, doenst have to be sweet, a nice dry blackberry with some oak and is well balanced is very good! WVMJ




Jack, do you oak elderberry too?


----------



## terroirdejeroir (May 2, 2016)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> We normally add oak to dark berry wines, it takes them up to the next level, doenst have to be sweet, a nice dry blackberry with some oak and is well balanced is very good! WVMJ




Jack, do you oak elderberry as well?


----------



## terroirdejeroir (May 2, 2016)

Jack, do you oak elderberry as well?


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (May 3, 2016)

Yes, we typically add toasted oakmor in the primary, let it clear in the secondary and add chips or staves as its bulkaging, not so much its a main characteristic, more like a supporting player in the background. WVMJ



terroirdejeroir said:


> Jack, do you oak elderberry too?


----------



## SBWs (May 3, 2016)

I'm with Julie on this one I like Hungarian oak for Blackberry


----------



## WalkingWolf (Jul 19, 2016)

Looking to oak some BB in the near future


----------

